# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Casualty > General >  Any old members from the beeb?

## chinadoll_xx

Hiya, I'm Claire, and I'm new!
Not sure if I need to do an introduction post, read the FAQ's but I'm still no clearer. Anyhow, I'm sure you guys will tell me if I'm doing anything wrong.

My question is, are there any old members from when the BBC Casualty website had a forum? Feels like so long ago now, can't remember the names of all the forums, but I remember The Canteen, that was added later.

Just wondering if there are any old friends on here  :Smile: 

Sorry if this is the wrong place to be posting this!

----------


## Abigail

We did have an introductions section but when the forums upgraded about a year ago, it was done away with. There is a thread floating around for newbies, probably in general discussion (off topic).

Welcome to the boards anyway! I wasn't on the BBC forums but a fair few people here were. When the BBC boards closed, Norman Bates (I think that's his name at the moment) set this forum up and lots of people from the BBC joined here.

----------


## Dazzle

Hi, welcome to SoapBoards chinadoll  :Big Grin: 

I wasn't a member of the BBC Casualty forum, but there may be other members who were.

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Neither was I.. but hello and welcome to soapboards!!  :Big Grin:

----------

